# Colour Advice



## amimac09 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm doing my 3 y.o boy's room. 
If the room is big/light enough to support it, I am thinking a dark blue feature wall (against white on the other 3). 
He really likes the colour orange, but I had chosen a yellow metal bed (the old hospital style beds that are in at the moment).

What are opinions on combining yellow and orange in the room? Do I need to pick one or the other?


----------



## Afossas (Mar 17, 2014)

I would stick to the blue, honestly. In the midnight hour by BM is a gorgeous dark and sophisticated blue color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pendragon (Apr 10, 2014)

I would hesitate to combine yellow and orange in most cases, though the spectrum of each could make a big difference in how they appear next to each other. Do you have any specific shades you're looking at?


----------



## LauraCandini (Apr 22, 2014)

I agree with pendragon, I always try to avoid combining similar colours, in this case yellow and orange... I would choose metalic yellow because of the dark blue wall, like the sky at night with the stars. Although I understand your kid may not think the same...


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I think yellow and orange look bad together, as opposed to, say, blue and green (sometimes).


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I am also confuse while the combination of yellow & orange, It something need to be combination of light colors.


----------



## Jonathon C. (Mar 11, 2014)

Yellow and orange are not combined. It is better to avoid this combination. especially in boy's room. Dark blue looks great in combination with pale yellow and peachy hues.


----------



## ColePenner (May 17, 2014)

Personally - I would avoid that colour combination. Maybe some sky blues and whites?


----------



## HardwareHabitat (Jun 17, 2014)

I agree with Afosas. I think the darker blue might look good. It would depend on the shade of yellow. Post a pic of what you decide!


----------



## garykerr (Mar 6, 2014)

The perfect combination for a room is to combine warm colors and cool colors. Blue is a safe color which most guys like. But you can also mix and match other shades like yellow, orange, green or white.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

If he likes orange, paint it orange. If you don't like orange, close the bedroom door.

Whether yellow and orange work together depends on the shades of yellow and orange, and there's no way to comment on that without seeing the colors, and since every computer monitor is calibrated differently, you can't really share the colors in a picture accurately. 

We have a 10x10 room with dark gray walls, and a 15x17 room with dark red walls. I don't believe that smaller rooms "can't" have dark walls, some small rooms look great with dark walls. A lot depends on the colors of the furnishings.


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

No, don't pick any single color. I think the combination of yellow and orange are great options. But if you want to use blue, then mix sky blue and dark blue make some creativity and it will look nice. If his favorite color is orange, then I suggest you to use this one with yellow.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

When I think of yellow and orange I think of the breathtaking display of autumn leaves on the hillsides in Ohio. It works in nature.

And, we're Fla. Gator fans so we're used to blue and orange.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Startingover said:


> When I think of yellow and orange I think of the breathtaking *display of autumn leaves on the hillsides in Ohio*. It works in nature.
> 
> .


When I see a nice muddy gray, I think of the sky on a sunny day in Cleveland....:laughing:


----------



## arlenelm (Jul 4, 2014)

Boy's preferences matter the most. If he likes orange, it should be there. Everything else comes second. Try different shades to make a good combination you like.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?q=oran...O4KnyAS87IDYAQ&ved=0CCAQsAQ&biw=1798&bih=1079

google search of orange/yellow bed rooms.
Why not.

But I must admit, I'm getting flash backs of the seventies and The Brady Bunch.


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't think yellow and blue looks good together. And also both are light color, and children likes funky colors. You should use blue combined with red and white. Also use some cartoon pics on the wall. It will look great.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Paint color is FAR too subjective to give advice online, just get some samples and test them out.


----------



## jarrellmary4 (Jul 28, 2014)

I think though combination wise yellow and orange goes well, but i guess you should with the color which gives contrast look to his bedroom, to make it more lively. Here you can choose bright green, blue or violet colors giving more lively or fresh look!


----------



## Pat Martin (Jul 9, 2014)

Lucky guy, he will have a lovely room! A good environment is essential in this age! Good job!

Any type of orange/yellow goes with any type of blue in my opinion, and as long as the rest of the room is light the blue can go as dark as you like


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

Paint with multi color because children like most. Funky colors and room keep children active, energetic and happy.


----------



## Pat Martin (Jul 9, 2014)

So keeping in mind what was said before, get your own suggestions in mind, and ask what he thinks


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Dark blue walls with yellow furniture resting in the middle of the boy’s room would look great. I would suggest not going for orange. Both are bright colors and would curtail each-other’s grace. Combination of orange-yellow hue always gives an impression of a living room, not a kid’s room.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

I think orange and yellow is going to make a nice combination, the best thing is your son like the orange color. It will give contrast look with hospital style bed. And it is suitable according to 3 y old boy.


----------

